# Workplace Accident Kills 15 Tango's



## tomahawk6 (27 Jun 2010)

When you play with explosives bad things are bound to happen. 




> 15 insurgents killed by their own bombs in Afghan mosque
> 
> 
> Jun 27, 2010, 8:48 GMT
> ...


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2010)

They really need to do something about workman's compensation program....like....this is......like....gene pool bleaching..... ;D


----------



## gaspasser (27 Jun 2010)

..Darwin Award...anyone ???     anyone ???   Bueller ???

Um, whatever happened to NOT using churches, mosques and other places of worship at military targets and factories....??

Guess it only applies to Christians...  {{{shields up}}}


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Jun 2010)

8 Arabs, eh?  I wonder, does the TB want those foreigners off of their land as well?  Also, where is Amir Attaran, jumping up and down for these people who were using a religious place for works of war, against international law.  Yes, a war crime!

Anyway, happy ending to this one!!!!


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Jun 2010)

15 less bad guys to worry about, but sadly for each one, another 100 will pop up to replace them.


----------



## SeanNewman (27 Jun 2010)

Certainly going to be in the next issue of "Safety Digihad".


----------



## 57Chevy (27 Jun 2010)

Were they not going to use those bombs to blow themselves up in some congested area?
I'm wondering.......is that what is called  "collateral damage" ?


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Jul 2010)

Three taliban were blown up by their IED as they were placing it.  ;D



> KABUL, Jul. 6, 2010 (Xinhua News Agency) -- Three Taliban militants were killed as their mine exploded prematurely in Afghanistan's northern Kunduz province, the Afghan Interior Ministry said in a press released on Tuesday.
> "A group of militants were busy in planting a mine on the road in Nahr-e-Sufi village, Chardara district Monday afternoon when the device went off prematurely killing three on the spot," the press release added.
> Taliban militants have yet to make comment.
> Chardara district in Kunduz province has been regarded as the hotbed of Taliban militants in north Afghanistan.


----------

